# Husband wants a divorce



## Disney8704 (Sep 2, 2010)

We have been married for 6 yrs now and past yr our marriage hasnt been great. Past 4 months, I was giving him a lot of space cuz he 1 looked he needed it (he would come home, change out of his work clothes then just spend his free time in another room doing his own thing like playing video games or chatting online, etc.) and also cuz everything that he did to me past 6 yrs was getting to me and I needed space. Some of you may have saw another post of mine stating that he had online affairs with other women during 1st yr of marriage and on and off last yr. Anyways, I left for a month to go to PA to visit a friend and to just get a breather. All we were doing was fighting and I just needed to get away for little bit. A month later I come back and he completely change. It was even worse. He just turned to a complete jerk (puttin it in nice terms) and keeps tellin me he doesnt wanna work on this marriage he just wants to give up and blames me for sucking all the wanna try to save our marriage out of him cuz of me simply giving space.

One thing that has been happening is his entire family keeps calling him and talking to him about getting a divorce. Now, this is a family where they hate me for no reason since I have never done anything to them but loved and married their son/brother, they have been lying to me past few days, and they want to see this marriage fail so naturally all they can do is tell him negative things and bascially get inside his head.

He tells me they arent, and that he decided he didnt really wanna be with me while I was gone on my trip.

We have forgaven each other for our mistakes past 6 yrs, he says he still loves me and I know I still love him, but he says hes not in love with me and thats fine. I was half expecting that anyways. But to just give up on this marriage, past 2 weeks I have been slowly trying to work on this marriage to get it to a point where we can actually maybe stand to be around each other, but all he wants is space from me. Infact he told me hes going to go visit his brother and spend Thanksgiving with him instead of being here with me. Talk about extremely hurtful. I keep telling him if we wanna make this work, we need to spend little time together not have tons of space cuz thats just going to create a wall thats going to be really hard to tear down. 

Again, problem is, he doesnt wanna work on this marriage. He just wants to give up. I wanna try because 1 I hate giving up, i'm very stubborn so giving up isnt my thing, I still love him, and I want to see us last.

I told him that everyone fights and everyone has marriage problems but they work through them and not give up. If everyone gave up, everyone would be getting a divorce.

I honestly dont know what to do anymore. Should I just give up and give him what he wants or should I keep fighting? What words of wisdom should I say that I havent said? Any advice you can give me would be great.


----------



## confused_lost (Oct 26, 2010)

It takes two to work on a marriage. If he is not wanting to work things out, what are you fighting for. If he decides to stay and work things out, and not really doing it for the right reason. He will be there just to make you happy. But will you really be happy? You will be upset and wonder why is he here and not wanting to work on things. Maybe a separation is what is needed, not just space. Someone may need to move out and try to work on things together. To be living in the same house like that seems miserable. Believe me, I know. And still going through drama.

confused_lost


----------

